# Subaru Impreza P1



## Scutch (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi guys, thought I'd pop in and say hello. Its been my ambition and dream to one day own an R34 GTR Skyline, much like this little number here...










In my opinion its one of the greatest cars of all time. 

For now, I have a Subaru Impreza P1, which, sadly unlike the R34, is an affordable alternative which has made me smile every time I've driven it for the past year and 3 months. I dont know what the opinion on the P1 is on here, but I absolutely love it  

Here are some pictures...

First week of ownership...














































Selection of old and more recent pics...






























































































































































































Done 43.5k miles now, and changed a few details, cosmetically and mechanically, too 

Hope you all like. 

I'm going to have a good nosey around the forum now


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

Love your P1 dude. I'm after an R34 GTR in the future too but reckon you got a wicked ride til you get yours!


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

nice car, i have been driving my brothers P1 while my skyline is off the road and its very nice to drive.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

P1's are great. I had an STI 6 Type R V-ltd for a while years ago before i got into the skyline scene. VEry similar to the P1 performance whise if not identical. Loved every minute of it especially after i had a LINK ecu upgrade. Your looks awsome and looks like you have the best mod on her....AP's. Scoobys suffer from brake fade.. What other mods have you got?

Regards


GEz


----------



## Scutch (Oct 23, 2006)

Gez said:


> P1's are great. I had an STI 6 Type R V-ltd for a while years ago before i got into the skyline scene. VEry similar to the P1 performance whise if not identical. Loved every minute of it especially after i had a LINK ecu upgrade. Your looks awsome and looks like you have the best mod on her....AP's. Scoobys suffer from brake fade.. What other mods have you got?
> 
> Regards
> 
> GEz


Yeah the brakes were on when I bought it, thankfully, £1800 worth! 

Brakes
* AP Racing 6 pot calipers 
* AP Racing 335mm discs
* Ferrodo DS2500 pads

Wheels & tyres
* 18” Prodrive P1 Anthracite finish alloys
* Pirelli PZero Neros 225/35/18 tyres

Engine
* Afterburner Vortex Exhaust angled exit with 4.5” tailpipe
* Magnex straight through stainless steel centre section
* Modified downpipe
* STi panel filter
* Intercooler splitter
* Forge recirc/vta dump valve
* Running a peak boost of 1.4bar

Interior & ice
* Alpine 7878r MP3 headunit
* Defi gauges (oil, boost, turbo)
* Defi link controller
* Unique P1 plaque (0615/1000)
* P1 embroidered mats front, rear and boot

Exterior
* Crystal Indicators and Repeaters
* STi rear light clusters
* Silvervision bulbs
* Subaru colour coded door bump strips
* Subaru Impreza P1 bump strips
* 22B fully functional Bonnet vents
* Prodrive mudflaps
* Prodrive valve caps
* P1woc decals
* P1 personalised plate

Alarm
* Upgraded Cat 1 Alarm and Immobiliser, tracker system

Sure there are other things I've missed off, but thats the main stuff :blahblah:

Its still under Subaru Extended Warranty for another 9-10 months so cant go too overboard on the engine modifications!


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Very nice  
but then being a fellow impreza owner I guess I'm biased!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

very nice mate, cool plate too


----------



## Scutch (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Much appreciated


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

In my own oppinion these are among the better looking of the scoobys, The newer ones arnt so nice...


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Gorgeous mate, really like them.


----------



## issking (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi,
Im sorry but after owning an impreza from brand new 99 'T' ( one of the best looking models) I have to say it was the worst experiance of owning a car ive ever had. It spent more time in the garage being fixed than on the road, their customer service department sucks, and a certain Mr Bond from the technical department i'd love to meet alone (not for a friendly chat). Three engines later and still with problems decided to get rid. one thing possitive I can say about the impreza is that it is a very predictable car, unlike the skyline as my first sideways experiance nearly ended in tears. Put too much opposite lock on, the traction control and four wheel steer kicked in and nearly ended up in a stone wall.
Hope you have better luck with your tho as I would not wish it on anyone to have the problems I had.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

What ecu are you running???


----------



## Scutch (Oct 23, 2006)

issking said:


> Hi,
> Im sorry but after owning an impreza from brand new 99 'T' ( one of the best looking models) I have to say it was the worst experiance of owning a car ive ever had. It spent more time in the garage being fixed than on the road, their customer service department sucks, and a certain Mr Bond from the technical department i'd love to meet alone (not for a friendly chat). Three engines later and still with problems decided to get rid. one thing possitive I can say about the impreza is that it is a very predictable car, unlike the skyline as my first sideways experiance nearly ended in tears. Put too much opposite lock on, the traction control and four wheel steer kicked in and nearly ended up in a stone wall.
> Hope you have better luck with your tho as I would not wish it on anyone to have the problems I had.


lol. Sounds like a bit of a pickle! Thankfully I've had no problems whatsoever (touch wood) and the car has been a joy to drive, every single day 
I think you must have had a curse put on you and the Impreza, perhaps


----------



## Scutch (Oct 23, 2006)

Gez said:


> What ecu are you running???


It is just the standard Impreza P1 Stage 2 ECU, iirc.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Arent the p1's rated to around 280-290hp mark???? 340 seems a lot on a std ecu. I would get it rolling road tested to see what the A/F is doing and check it for det.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Very tidy looking. Nice to see you haven't made a mess of it or anything.. very tastefully modded.


----------



## Scutch (Oct 23, 2006)

Gez said:


> Arent the p1's rated to around 280-290hp mark???? 340 seems a lot on a std ecu. I would get it rolling road tested to see what the A/F is doing and check it for det.


Indeed, 340bhp does seem a lot on a standard ECU. But where have you got that figure from? I didnt mention the power output? lol. Its around 300bhp at the moment.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

beautiful mate!


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

I use to have a P1 before ma skyline - very good cars!

http://www.designbyfusion.co.uk/carpics/TAY.jpg


----------



## Scutch (Oct 23, 2006)

kennyc said:


> I use to have a P1 before ma skyline - very good cars!
> 
> http://www.designbyfusion.co.uk/carpics/TAY.jpg


Very nice. What size were those alloys? They look massive!


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah 19" Supperleggras with 362mm AP 6 pots


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Scutch said:


> Indeed, 340bhp does seem a lot on a standard ECU. But where have you got that figure from? I didnt mention the power output? lol. Its around 300bhp at the moment.


I must have been drunk lol :smokin:


----------



## Scutch (Oct 23, 2006)

Gez said:


> I must have been drunk lol :smokin:


lol. Hopefully going for a few modifications soon, anyway. Induction kit, ported headers, modified downpipe and remap etc. Hoping for over 350bhp eventually. Then into FMIC land.


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Did you's see the Type 25 on Fifth Gear - thats a nice machine but well over priced IMO


----------



## Scutch (Oct 23, 2006)

kennyc said:


> Did you's see the Type 25 on Fifth Gear - thats a nice machine but well over priced IMO


Yup. 405bhp, 0-60mph in 3.7seconds. Beast.

Type25 

£40k, not too bad though, to be honest.


----------

